
"Audi--Like My Belly Button?" Life with Four Kids and an Audi R8 - peter123
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2009/02/audi--like-my-b.html
======
bdfh42
As Jeremy Clarkson (Top Gear) has pointed out - all the "plonkers" who used to
drive BMW Ms are now driving Audi Rs so the rest of us can go back to driving
the excellent BMWs - making them almost cool again...

